# Any takes?



## that1guy (Apr 20, 2012)

here are three exposures i shot at a temple in mainland japan

I would like to see the different results people come up with this

enjoy! 

Ill post mine soon as im done





























oh and im sorry about the power lines i hate how they are notorious photo killers


----------



## that1guy (Apr 20, 2012)

sorry just found out how to get bigger images ill re-up in a sec


----------



## that1guy (Apr 20, 2012)

sorry these are as large as i could get them.. i was hoping they be uploaded in their full-res guess i was wrong


----------



## STM (Apr 20, 2012)

Real quick and dirty, spent most of the time on the damn power lines!............btw, that lens has some pretty noticeable magenta fringing issues which one did you use?





I think +/- 2 EV on the second one was excessive, half that would have been fine. It made for some weird curves and color shifts


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## that1guy (Apr 20, 2012)

STM said:


> Real quick and dirty, spent most of the time on the damn power lines!............btw, that lens has some pretty noticeable magenta fringing issues which one did you use?
> 
> View attachment 6773
> 
> ...






vipgraphx said:


>



nice! 

@ STM- really? i didnt notice maybe its my color tweaks i made to my color profiles in the camera itself... i was using nikon 18-200


----------



## ch3360 (Apr 20, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


>


 
Deleted.... To call someone's work ass is immature (see below). If it's not your taste maybe don't comment.


----------



## STM (Apr 20, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


>



Probably just personal taste but I find the HDR way overdone on these. Perhaps we just have different philosophies when it comes to using HDR. I use it pretty much just to open up detail in shadow areas and preserve detail in highlights, at the same time trying to stay as true to the original as possible.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 20, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


>



You have got to be joking!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 20, 2012)

ch3360 said:


> I really like these..... Can you tell me how you arrived at these. This is where I'd like to see some of my photos being. Right now I'm stuck at the point where my images look more like sketches. To my untrained eye these are somewhere in between..... If that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks!



Hopefully you are joking too.. these look like ass!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 20, 2012)

STM said:


> Probably just personal taste but I find the HDR way overdone on these. Perhaps we just have different philosophies when it comes to using HDR. I use it pretty much just to open up detail in shadow areas and preserve detail in highlights, at the same time trying to stay as true to the original as possible.



This is the norm for VIP... realism doesn't even enter the picture!


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 20, 2012)

Cgipson1 - I have put up with alot of your IDIOTIC posts. Your opinions are weak and I have no respect for someone who is as arrogant as you!!You may not like my style but and that's fine but, calling it out as ass??? This just shows that you are in your own little world and you talk like you Have done ssooooo much better than everyone.I have seen your Flickr site and a lot of it is freeken boring. Pictures of bugs and ugly ass cats...pink white people, get a life you freak!!

I am sorry I was not aware that you invented photography and it's only one size fits all. Maybe I should look under some old wood and take pictures of termites maybe that will make you pop a rod......Get your mouth all watery!!

Your a punk and a troll all in one, I got it your a TRUNK!!!


Sorry OP but, I am not going to let a TRUNK like Cgipson1 treat me like that without saying something back...


----------



## baturn (Apr 21, 2012)

>vipgraphx    Sorta sad that you can't see that your overcooked images are neither realistic or artistic. Just my unsolicited opinion.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 21, 2012)

baturn said:


> >vipgraphx    Sorta sad that you can't see that your overcooked images are neither realistic or artistic. Just my unsolicited opinion.


It's not sad, I am aware of my processing and it is what I like. I know that it maybe overcooked and unrealistic , and that's what I am going for. There are many many people out there that like this certain style of HDR processing, that is why attracted me in the first place was this style.. What is sad , is that there are people who can not respect that and call people's work ass!


----------



## that1guy (Apr 21, 2012)

ok guys i didnt mean for this to get out of hand i just wanted to see the different styles and i have the first process is different from the second

this is why i posted these photos i wanted to see the different styles

i personally like them both


----------



## banderson (Apr 21, 2012)

that1guy said:
			
		

> ok guys i didnt mean for this to get out of hand i just wanted to see the different styles and i have the first process is different from the second
> 
> this is why i posted these photos i wanted to see the different styles
> 
> i personally like them both



I know, I like them too. I don't think some people like it, but there's honestly no real reason to say things like that. Unfortunately that's the way things go around here lol I used to come on here quite a bit, but there is a lot of "feuds" going, and a lot of negativity. Don't get me wrong- there's a lot of positivity as well, but I stopped posting here and started reading alot of info and continuing my classes instead. Opinion is opinion, but hate is pointless. Anyhow- I love the shot. Have a good one!!


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 21, 2012)

Banderson- I feel you. There are so many things you can do with photography and its wrong for people to act in an insulting manner towards a fellow enthusiast. There are many things I do and do not like in photography. I can't stand macros of bugs,,but thats cause I am not a bug person and I think you have to be into them to do that style of photography. Here is where I differ. I do not go around that part of the forum and telling people there images suck or question someone who digs the the shots either. I sometimes look and keep moving on and don't reply. Same with other areas of photography, I look and move on. If I do like something I will let the person know and If I don't have to much to contribute than I leave it at that. I am not a know it all and know my level of expertise and sometimes its beyond what I know so hey I shut my mouth.

I try to respect everyones flavor of photography and I guess I am dumb for expecting that in return. I see to many people in the HDR forum trying to learn and get slammed by folks who don't like hdr or they only like HDR that is  real and you can not tell it is...People are here to learn and just like you left because of the drama from these elitist who think there $hit don't stink is ridiculous is just not cool in my book.

I encourage you to keep on and do not let these folks make you drift away because then they win. Its just funny how many of these folks don't like HDR but will constantly frequent this section and give there two cents like it matters.

Food for thought. When Andy  Warhol started out many people slammend him and did not consider his work as art. He was arrested in subways cause they said it was graffiti. Little did they know how big he would get. Now I am not a fan but, the point is that what he created was an art form in it's own. Same rules apply with HDR....it is an art form of photography in its own way..people need to get off there high horse and just except it and move on.


Cheers to you and hope you continue to stick around.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 21, 2012)

Not spent long enough on the sky, but you get the idea...




CTW_5406_HDR by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## that1guy (Apr 21, 2012)

heres mine


----------

